# Wie AVI in MPEG konvertieren?



## silpha (25. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe ca. 20 GB "kostbaren" Festplattenplatz blockiert! Sind 2 AVI-files (Digitalkamera, Hochzeitsvideo, 12 GB und 8 GB) und die sollen als MPEG auf DVD erstmal ungeschnitten weggesichert werden.

Welche kostenlosen (Free-/Shareware) bzw. günstigen Programme gibt es dafür! Sollten eine gute Qualität haben, können auch gleich Authoring-Funktion haben, aber reine MPEG-files wären schon in Ordnung.

Ein AVI-cutter der die Files auf ~4,7 GB zerschneidet würden u.U. auch reichen.

Welches ist desweiteren ein gutes Schneideprogramm, einfache Bedingung ohne großen Schnick-Schnack aber inkl. Soundunterlegung.

Vielen Dank für die hoffentlich zahlreichen und hilfreichen Antworten!

MfG

Michael


----------



## Leola13 (25. Juni 2003)

Hai,

google mal nach avicutter und avi2mpg (?)

oder aber tmpgenc 

tmpegenc gibt es als freeware mit Beschränkung auf 
30Tage für MPG2, dass Schneiden ist da recht einfach.
Bisher hab ich aber nur "Kinofilme" auf MPEG geändert.
Dauert je nach Rechner für ca. 800 MB AVI bis zu 14 Std.
Ergibt dann ein MPEG File doppelter Größe.

Ob das Ganze bei deinen Filgrössen geht weiss ich nicht.
Irgenwie gíbt/gab es da mal Beschränkungen auf 2GB.

Ciao
Hier der Link :
http://www.tmpgenc.com/


----------



## goela (25. Juni 2003)

Zum Zerteilen kannst Du VirtualDub verwenden, wenn es nicht DV-Material ist! Sonst must Du noch eventuell den Panasonic-DV Treiber oder die Demoversion des Macrovision DV-Codec installieren.

Zum Rippen würde ich Dir TMPEG empfehlen, wie es ja bereits schon gesagt wurde.

Die Limitierung auf 2GB ist mir nur von Win95 mit FAT16 bekannt. Mit FAT32 kannst Du bis 4GB. Spassig wird es allerdings erst mit NTFS - NO LIMITS!(?).

Vielleicht kannst Du noch das Betriebsystem angeben - ist oftmals wichtig um richtig helfen zu können!


----------



## kasper (25. Juni 2003)

Die kostenlose Version von TMPGEnc kann man hier runterladen:
http://www.tmpgenc.net/e_download.html

Mit NTFS kann man mit TMPGEnc auch AVIs konvertieren, die grösser als 4GB sind. Man kann auf der Internetseite jetzt auch Version 2.513 runterladen.


Edit: goela war etwas schneller. Ich schreibe einfach viel zu langsam.


----------

